# 7 week old puppy vomiting



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys,
Quick question. We have a puppy who's 7 weeks old, she's just been sick 3 times, a brown runny vomit, stinks, and so I'm worrying.

She's her usual self, healthy, playful, and is now just resting, but obviously i know it's not good for the poor little mite to be throwing up.

I'm not too concerned, as as i've said, she's been playful and yappy as she usually is, but she has been a little slow to eat the past couple days. 

Do you guys have any idea as to what could have caused it? 

xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jet90 said:


> Hey guys,
> Quick question. We have a puppy who's 7 weeks old, she's just been sick 3 times, a brown runny vomit, stinks, and so I'm worrying.
> 
> She's her usual self, healthy, playful, and is now just resting, but obviously i know it's not good for the poor little mite to be throwing up.
> ...


Have you caught her eating poo, some puppys do so that may explain it.

If she is otherwise well, bright interested in her surroundings and generally happy, then I wouldnt immediately panic. I would withold a meal or two to let it pass if its going too. Missing a meal or two wont hurt her, she does however need to drink. Ensure that she drinks little and often. Dehydration is serious and if she is losing fluid quicker then its going in it can be a big problem.

If she is drinking plenty and and the sickness stops, then try her on a light esily digestible meal like, chicken boiled or grilled no skin, or white boiled fish (check throughly for bones first) or even a little plain scrambled egg. Mix with either of these a little white boiled rice or some plain mashed potato. Give her that for a meal of two and if still OK then back on normal food.

If she continues to vomit and/or especially if it becomes more frequent, she is trying to be sick and cant/wont bring anything up, bad diarrhoea developes as well, If she becomes lethargic, uninterested in her surroundings or generally depressed. She trys to defeacate and strain and cant, her stomach becomes hard and swollen and tight. Consult a vet straight away with a view to taking her in. Obviously if symptoms dont subside either and shes as bad in the morning consult your vet too.

Just noticed too you said that she is slow to eat lat day or so, if that continues also consult the vet. Any out of character behaviour can sometimes indicate they are incubating an illness or unwell.

Good things to keep in for just general loose motions/diarrhoea with no other symptoms is Pro Texin pro Kolin all natural made of pectin, koalin and a pro and pre biotic. It helps settle the gut, solidify the poos, and puts back the healthy gut bacteria for good digestion.

For sickness Lectade small animal oral rehydration therapy is good to add to water it helps the intestines with the absorption of water and electrolytes.


----------

